# HRT and nausea



## Photolizard (Sep 13, 2002)

recently i had my hormone levels checked and my estrogen and progesterone were exceptionally low. i just got off of my birth control pills about a two months ago, but the doctor said that they were too low even for that. so they put me on some HRT to help balance me out since i was feeling bad. i'm only 26 so this is all kind of weird for me. i took it for a little over a week and then i started feeling really nauseated. the doctor doesn't seem to think it should cause me to feel like this, but the pharmacist does, so i'm really confused. the pharmacist says i should be feeling better any time now, but im' so scared. i have emetophobia (fear of vomiting) so i'm basically in living hell now. i'm also super tiny, so losing weight from not eating much is not good for me. has anyone on here had any nausea from HRT? if so, how long did it take to go away....especially if you stopped taking it for that reason. i'm not taking that stuff any more. i felt much better before i took it, even though i didn't feel very good then either. at least i didn't feel like getting sick all day long.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Photolizard,Have you gone to the hystersister site, and asked this question on the Hormone Jungle forum?I've not had any trouble with the HRT, but you may find some answers there.~Karen


----------



## Photolizard (Sep 13, 2002)

thanks so much karen. i signed up on that site and will ask the people there. i couldn't find a site like that, so thanks for pointing it out to me. i've been to see the doctor again and i know some more information now too. also going to the GI doc tomorrow.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

That site has been a lifesaver for me. I think you will find lots of answers, lots of support and information. Much like this site for our IBS!







The gals there are all about helping and comforting. Good luck!~Karen


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Hystersister site? Had to smile when I read that.







Sounds like an interesting place. I'll have to check it out. (You learn more things on this ibs site!)


----------



## 17835 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope to have another hysterectomy/gyn issues support site up and running soon... minus the censors--where all will be free to be who they are, speak their minds, be vulnerable, be strong.. and not get "hand-slapped" for their efforts. Women need places they can get together and bond, support each other and exchange information freely.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome star


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

That site is wonderful, I used to go there all the time after I had my surgery.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

when i had my hystie yrs ago i tried various tabs patches etc.. none of them agreed with me, my symptoms have settled down infact i dont really get any nowadays..


----------

